# NEC DVD_RW drivers



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,

I'm using XP
I have two NEC DVD_RWs & would like to find the latest drivers for both of them.
NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A
NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A

Hit me with some ideas !

thanks,

fmg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are usally incorporated into windows
if you mean firmware
http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_all.php


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i got a oem nec dvd burner and it worked fine with xp sp2. as far as burning software goes, i use nero and it burns dvds just fine. and cds i use itunes. just stuck the drive in a new computer, installed xp and all works great.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

http://www.nec-online.com/support/support_home.asp


----------



## josephjosephson (Apr 5, 2005)

*Can't burn DVDs*

I recently attempted to burn a DVD for the first time since installing Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition Build 3790 with Service Pack 1 to no avail. It used to work fine with XP Pro, however, now the drive won't recognize blank dvd's. I've upgraded the firmware but still no success. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks.
-Chris


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/166005
Don't know if this will be of any use to you, it deals with installing and setting up NEC DVDRWs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q218617/
http://dvdxcopy.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/39462


----------

